# Quick ??? about firing order.



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Changing a coil on my gf's cousins car, and I'm not that familiar with the 2.7BT. I ran vagcom, and it's telling me cylinder #5. Can someone tell me the firing order, or at least which cylinder # 5 is? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Quick ??? about firing order. (vdubb3dan)*

Cylinder 5 is driver side middle


----------

